# Post a picture of yourself



## Macgyver1968 (Dec 21, 2013)

That's right...we want to see what your mug looks like!  Here's a few of me

Mac the Purse Watcher:







Acting like a fool at my sister's art show:






Duckfaced, shirtless, wearing my "Strong like bull for Mother Russia" hat in my kitchen:


----------



## Addie (Dec 21, 2013)

My picture is my avatar. Of many, many moons ago. When I was still raising a family.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Dec 21, 2013)

My pic is my avatar and it's recent , taken just 2 weeks ago , I would love to see current photos .


----------



## forty_caliber (Dec 21, 2013)

Here you go.  Me this time of year.....


.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 21, 2013)

wonderous .40!!!  And here I was thinking you were more of a:


----------



## Macgyver1968 (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh come on!!! real photos please!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 21, 2013)

Here I am


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 21, 2013)

Macgyver1968 said:


> Oh come on!!! real photos please!!!



Not all of us feel comfortable with our real photos on the forums/Internet.


----------



## Macgyver1968 (Dec 21, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> My pic is my avatar and it's recent , taken just 2 weeks ago , I would love to see current photos .



Full sized version please!  (hubba hubba)  Swear to god...I just want to see the Christmas tree in the back ground.....yeah right.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 21, 2013)

It's not a dating site...


----------



## Macgyver1968 (Dec 21, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Not all of us feel comfortable with our real photos on the forums/Internet.



I understand...here..I'll post a pic in your honor.  Here's me next to the Zombie Rose.  It was down to 2 yellow leaves a month before this pic...but I gave it tender loving care and brought it back:


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 21, 2013)

beautiful roses


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Dec 21, 2013)

Well.....ok if I have to......
This is me getting ready to prepare one of my fantastic meals..






And here is a shot of my brother inlaw helping.....although he is more of a hindrance   






And this is uncle Otto waiting to be served.......jeeeez he can be a pain. 






And that's our family.. You will notice that no cartoons were used in the production of this commercial..


----------



## Macgyver1968 (Dec 21, 2013)

I tell you what....you cook pretty good for not having thumbs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 21, 2013)

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> And that's our family.. You will notice that no cartoons were used in the production of this commercial..



Who you callin' a cartoon???  I'll sic Shrek on you, you'll be running off with your tail tucked!


----------



## Macgyver1968 (Dec 21, 2013)

Well...since ya'll are all bashful and stuff...here's me enjoying a see-gar and a highly "Irished" up coffee after a wonderful Thanksgiving meal:


----------



## CatPat (Dec 21, 2013)

This was me before Carl ran over me:







This is me after he ran over me and now on Vicodin and Soma:






With love,
~Cat


----------



## Macgyver1968 (Dec 21, 2013)

If you'd like to see more of a Texas Thanksgiving...click here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q73LLTMXSJo&hd=1


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 21, 2013)

CatPat said:


> This was me before Carl ran over me:
> 
> This is me after he ran over me and now on Vicodin and Soma:
> 
> ...



GAH!!!  I prefer the Before pic, Cat!

(running away, very frightened)


----------



## CatPat (Dec 22, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> GAH!!!  I prefer the Before pic, Cat!
> 
> (running away, very frightened)



So do I. Look what having a boyfriend will do to you.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 22, 2013)

CatPat said:


> So do I. Look what having a boyfriend will do to you.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Don't think I want a boyfriend.  I prefer a beagle.


----------



## Macgyver1968 (Dec 22, 2013)

I think I need to fly over to Europe and set this "Carl" fella straight....he obviously don't know what he's got.


----------



## CatPat (Dec 22, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Don't think I want a boyfriend.  I prefer a beagle.



Yes. A beagle will not run over you, for they cannot ride bicycles. This is much safer, and much better for your appearance.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Dec 22, 2013)

Macgyver1968 said:


> I think I need to fly over to Europe and set this "Carl" fella straight....he obviously don't know what he's got.



Just fly to North Carolina. I'm holding him as a hostage in my basement lair!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Macgyver1968 (Dec 22, 2013)

Oh...for some reason I thought you lived in Europe....my mistake.   I can drive to NC....be there in a bit...you want me to bring cookies?  I used to box semi-pro....I'll be happy to lay on a beatin' on his butt if your would like it....I guarantee he will fully appreciate you when Im done.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 22, 2013)

CatPat said:


> So do I. Look what having a boyfriend will do to you.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



When did Carl get upgraded to boyfriend?


----------



## CatPat (Dec 22, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> When did Carl get upgraded to boyfriend?



He wanted to talk to me about something very serious, so we sat down and I listened. He said he loves me, and that I was his best friend. He didn't want his feelings to ruin our friendship, and he knew I have certain responsibilities to DA and my classes and my family and he supported me of these.

I've never felt I was ever in love with anyone before, but I think I love him too, and I told him this. And for the first time in my life, I got kissed.

If love is that funny sparky feeling in your heart and that desire to really, truly know and understand a person, and having so very much in common for to feel so very comfortable with him, and when just looking at him from across a room makes me smile inside, I think I'm in love.

He's such a good person, also. Mamma, Papa, and DA like him so very much. He's responsible, very respectful of all of us, he makes very good grades, he loves his family and is very devoted to them. He has a wonderful sense of humor which I find is so very refreshing!

We like all of the same things, of music, and books, and games. He's not glued to his computer for everything, and we like the outdoors and outdoor activities.

He feels so very badly of the accident. We'll get through this.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Dec 22, 2013)

Macgyver1968 said:


> Oh...for some reason I thought you lived in Europe....my mistake.   I can drive to NC....be there in a bit...you want me to bring cookies?  I used to box semi-pro....I'll be happy to lay on a beatin' on his butt if your would like it....I guarantee he will fully appreciate you when Im done.



No, no, I'm from Brasov, Romania. You are correct. Please bring cookies, and don't beat him up too much. It was just an accident.

His only mistake was not taking of the insurance policy on me before he ran over me. He'll do much better the next time he tries to kill me. He's smart, and he learns from his mistakes.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Macgyver1968 (Dec 22, 2013)

Ok...im calling off the beatin'....he sounds like a right proper bloke.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 22, 2013)

CatPat said:


> He wanted to talk to me about something very serious, so we sat down and I listened. He said he loves me, and that I was his best friend. He didn't want his feelings to ruin our friendship, and he knew I have certain responsibilities to DA and my classes and my family and he supported me of these.
> 
> I've never felt I was ever in love with anyone before, but I think I love him too, and I told him this. And for the first time in my life, I got kissed.
> 
> ...


----------



## CatPat (Dec 22, 2013)

Macgyver1968 said:


> Ok...im calling off the beatin'....he sounds like a right proper bloke.



Thank you very much! I do appreciate this of you.

Bloodstains and broken bones are so very hard to explain to the authorities.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Macgyver1968 (Dec 22, 2013)

Deleted per request.


----------



## CatPat (Dec 22, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> CatPat said:
> 
> 
> > He wanted to talk to me about something very serious, so we sat down and I listened. He said he loves me, and that I was his best friend. He didn't want his feelings to ruin our friendship, and he knew I have certain responsibilities to DA and my classes and my family and he supported me of these.
> ...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 22, 2013)

CatPat said:


> Aunt Bea said:
> 
> 
> > They have spoken of this! Carl wants very much to see my world. We may have next summer to go to Constanta for a week. We will see about this.
> ...


----------



## CatPat (Dec 22, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> CatPat said:
> 
> 
> > Is it Romania where the custom is for the father to paint the house blue when his daughter is ready to get married?
> ...


----------



## Gravy Queen (Dec 22, 2013)

So much for the recent photos then we got a dating site after all ......


----------



## phinz (Dec 22, 2013)

Me on the right with Grant Imahara of Mythbusters.


----------



## phinz (Dec 22, 2013)

Me in my home bar.


----------



## Macgyver1968 (Dec 22, 2013)

Sweet!!! real pictures.  Bartender...I'll have a non-virgin Shirley Temple!


----------



## phinz (Dec 22, 2013)

Me and a mess o' shrimps.


----------



## Macgyver1968 (Dec 22, 2013)

Those are some big ass shrimps....which is a contradiction in terminology.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 22, 2013)

Recent pic in Oregon


----------



## Macgyver1968 (Dec 22, 2013)

Nice coat!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 22, 2013)

Yeah, it's my favorite sweater.  Can't show the front, don't have my teeth in...


----------



## bakechef (Dec 22, 2013)

forty_caliber said:


> Here you go.  Me this time of year.....
> 
> 
> .40



I've gotta have a talk with mom, apparently I have an identical twin and we were separated at birth...


----------



## Macgyver1968 (Dec 22, 2013)

It's ok...I'm sure your just as pretty in either direction.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 22, 2013)

Only if you are into old grannies...


----------



## middie (Dec 22, 2013)

I can't post photos on here with my phone ;/


----------



## Addie (Dec 22, 2013)

I am very leery of the Internet and putting too much out there. I don't look anything like my avatar today. Also, because of Poo's profession, I have to be careful. You never know when a crazed patient will go off the deep end. The only recent picture I am willing to put out there is one of Teddy. Even Poo's Facebook is very limited in who can see the pictures. And because my daughter works for the Registry, I protect her also. Who, other than some of the employees, like their RMV? So, sorry folks, no recent pic of me here.


----------



## phinz (Dec 22, 2013)

Me and my wench as we headed out for pirate night on the Disney Fantasy after we had just left Sint Maarten.







Me at Kennedy Space Center


----------



## phinz (Dec 22, 2013)

Heck. I'll keep this going.

My wife and me with Ioan Gruffudd (Mr. Fantastic and Horatio Hornblower)






My wife and me with Manu Bennett (Crixus from Spartacus and the white orc from The Hobbit)






Me with Joey Lauren Adams






My wife and me with Butch Patrick (Eddie Munster)


----------



## phinz (Dec 22, 2013)

Humane Society charity dinner






Before:






After:


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 22, 2013)

phinz said:


> Heck. I'll keep this going.
> 
> My wife and me with Ioan Gruffudd (Mr. Fantastic and Horatio Hornblower)



No!  He's Lancelot!!!


----------



## phinz (Dec 22, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No!  He's Lancelot!!!



That is correct. He's also 5th Officer Harold Lowe from Titanic. I'm proud to call him a friend. One of the most genuine, lovely people I have ever known.


----------



## Mad Cook (Dec 22, 2013)

The latest photo that I have of me was taken on a dhow in the middle of the Aswan dam lake in Egypt and that was in 1992.


----------



## Addie (Dec 22, 2013)

CatPat said:


> This was me before Carl ran over me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Mad Cook (Dec 22, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's not a dating site...


Neither was the old Archer's Message Board (a BBC forum - you really don't want to know) but two of my friends met on that and are now happily married and another regular contributor got over his self-imposed guilt about being gay and found his life partner.

 So don't doubt the power of forums. (Or fora?)


----------



## Hoot (Dec 23, 2013)

My avatar is recent. I used to have a very long beard. I decided to trim it back to enhance my employment opportunities. Sometimes, however, I feel like I have lost part of my identity.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hoot said:


> My avatar is recent. I used to have a very long beard. I decided to trim it back to enhance my employment opportunities. Sometimes, however, I feel like I have lost part of my identity.



I think it makes you look dashing Professor Hoot!


----------



## Hoot (Dec 23, 2013)

Aww....shucks. Thank ye kindly, ma'am!


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 23, 2013)

Here's one of me taken awhile back.


----------



## Mad Cook (Dec 23, 2013)

Hoot said:


> Aww....shucks. Thank ye kindly, ma'am!


Me too. Very partial to beards. (Oops, I forgot to preface that with "In my opinion" as instructed by another poster.)


----------



## Mad Cook (Dec 23, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Here's one of me taken awhile back.


Ahh! How sweet. I bet you don't look a day older now than you did then.


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 23, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> Ahh! How sweet. I bet you don't look a day older now than you did then.



I know I don't act it!!!  

You know that is back when school pictures were still black and white.  LOL


----------



## Macgyver1968 (Dec 23, 2013)

This lil buckeroo likes your photo:


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 23, 2013)

Macgyver1968 said:


> This lil buckeroo likes your photo:




You are the age of my youngest child!  LOL


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 23, 2013)

My avatar is cartoon of my picture


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 24, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Here's one of me taken awhile back.



Love it Carol!!!

I was a little bit younger in my Avatar pic.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 25, 2013)

Rocklobster said:


> ....



Why can't my hair look like that???


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 25, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Why can't my hair look like that???


Sorry. Deleted it by mistake. Here I am. Can you see me? 'Cus I can't see a darned thing...


----------



## phinz (Dec 25, 2013)

Rocklobster said:


> Sorry. Deleted it by mistake. Here I am. Can you see me? 'Cus I can't see a darned thing...


----------

